# 2005 Outback 25Rs



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking to sell my 2005 Outback 25RS. Very well maintained inside and out. Newer tires with less than 1,000 miles on them. Upgrades include battery disconnect, upgraded Pioneer speakers and Sony stereo inside, outdoor speakers, flat screen TV with mounts near rear bed, front bunk beds, and outside near outdoor kitchen. HDMI connections throughout trailer for television. Will include weight distributing hitch and sway control.

Asking $13,500 or will consider a full or partial trade for a Jeep, boat, or wave runners. Please contact me at [email protected] for more information. Located in Fresno, CA.


----------

